# Welche Sprache macht ATM am meisten Sinn?



## Psycho1996 (14. August 2011)

Hi,

Ich hätte mal wieder Zeit mir ne neue (Bessere als VB.NET) reinzuziehen... Die Frage ist nur: Welche? C/C++, Java, was mit GPGPU (CUDA, OpenCl) oder was ganz was anderes?

Ich tendiere zu C++... Würde damit auch anfangen wenn in den nächsten Tagen keine guten Argumente dagegen oder für eine andere Sprache aufkommen


----------



## Bauer87 (14. August 2011)

Mit C++ kann man auch GPGPU-Computing machen, die Sprache trifft damit also auf zwei deiner Vorschläge zu.


----------



## Psycho1996 (14. August 2011)

Stimmt... Hatte ich mir eigentlich auch schon gedacht, habs aber irgendwie nicht wirklich beachtet  Ich glaube meine Entscheidung geht Richtung C++


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. August 2011)

Java wär auch ne Möglichkeit. Zum Lernen vielleicht bissel einfacher, hat halt nicht die Möglichkeit sowas wie Cuda zu nutzen...


----------



## Dragonix (15. August 2011)

jcuda.org - Java bindings for CUDA
Ähnliches gibt's für OpenGL, OpenCL, OpenAL, etc und pp.
Habs aber bis auf JoGL (und auch das nur kurz) noch nie verwendet.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. August 2011)

Wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. August 2011)

Java hatte ich mir auf Grund der Android "Anbindung" auch schon überlegt...  So weit ich weiß basiert das Android SDK auf Java... Es sei denn ich habe grad irgendwas verwechselt (Ist schon so "spät" )


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. August 2011)

Ne passt schon so, ist eig gehüpft wie gesprungen was du jetzt als erstes machst, weil die Syntax sehr ähnlich ist und du so später leicht umsteigen. Ich würde zu C++ tendieren wegen so Pseudo     Argumenten wie das es schneller ist und das man opencl opengl und cuda direkt nutzen kann, und nicht über die oben angesprochenen Lösungen. Außerdem ist C++ im 3D sehr viel stärker.


----------



## AMD (15. August 2011)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Java wär auch ne Möglichkeit. Zum Lernen vielleicht bissel einfacher


 Warum?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. August 2011)

Weil man bei Java nicht auf Sachen Speicher allokation achten muss wobei das bei C++ mittlerweile auch weitesgehend durch Container ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. August 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ne passt schon so, ist eig gehüpft wie gesprungen was du jetzt als erstes machst, weil die Syntax sehr ähnlich ist und du so später leicht umsteigen. Ich würde zu C++ tendieren wegen so Pseudo     Argumenten wie das es schneller ist und das man opencl opengl und cuda direkt nutzen kann, und nicht über die oben angesprochenen Lösungen. Außerdem ist C++ im 3D sehr viel stärker.


 
Nochn Argument für C++ wäre das meine Mutter bisschen Ahnung von hat (Hat vor 15 Jahren als Technische Zeichnerin gearbeitet und aber in der Hauptsache Scripts geschrieben für Gewinde etc... Damals noch Visual Basic/C++ (Je nach Programm) "Hand" geschrieben , heute mit 3 Mausklicks gemacht...)


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. August 2011)

Ja das würde dir sicher den Einstieg erleichtern.


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. August 2011)

Nur was nochn Problem darstellt: Ich brächte SINVOLLE Ziele^^ Ich kann ohne ein konkretes Ziel keine Programmiersprache lernen  Jemand Ideen?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. August 2011)

Also der klassiker wär natürlich nen spiel mit eigener Engine. Ansonsten könntest du auch als Ziel setzen bei Open Source Projekten wie Firefox und Chromium (beide C++) mitzuarbeiten.


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. August 2011)

Spiel ist mir zu Kompliziert... Als "Ziel" mein ich etwas für den Anfang (Was Firefox Coden Sicher nicht ist ) was gut erreichbar ist, wozu man aber schon gute Kenntnisse der Sprache braucht... Nur um die Syntax in Schädel zu bekommen... Das Handling lerne ich dann eben durch Firefox etc (Code studieren...)


----------



## Bauer87 (16. August 2011)

Basierend auf ner bestehenden Rendering-Engine kann man schnell nen eigenen Browser programmieren, 2D-Spiele sind prinzipiell auch recht einfach. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch so Klassiker wie ein Adressbuch.


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. August 2011)

Alles klar^^ Was haltet ihr von diesem:
Einstieg in C++: 4. Auflage (Galileo Computing): Amazon.de: Arnold Willemer: Bücher
Buch? Ich hatte bei Galileo Computing eigentlich immer schon gute Erfahrungen... Wollte aber trotzdem nochmal Fragen  Nicht dass ich mir jetzt Sondermüll kaufe


----------



## AMD (16. August 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Weil man bei Java nicht auf Sachen Speicher allokation achten muss wobei das bei C++ mittlerweile auch weitesgehend durch Container ersetzt wurde.


 



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Alles klar^^ Was haltet ihr von diesem:
> Einstieg in C++: 4. Auflage (Galileo Computing): Amazon.de: Arnold Willemer: Bücher
> Buch? Ich hatte bei Galileo Computing eigentlich immer schon gute Erfahrungen... Wollte aber trotzdem nochmal Fragen  Nicht dass ich mir jetzt Sondermüll kaufe


 Hab das Buch auch im Schrank bei mir zu stehen und es ist sicherlich ganz gut für den Anfang.
Nur im Bereich Klassen wenns um Vererbung, Virtuelle Funktionen usw. geht besteht nachholbedarf aber naja, für den Einstieg reichts dicke


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. August 2011)

K... dann wird das Teil jetzt bestellt  Hab am WE ne lange Zugfahrt (Von BW nach Rügen ) da kann ich bissl Coden in C++ üben^^


----------

